# polishing ally



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have some aliminium covers in the engine bay, now over time thay have become scratched, i have used megs mteal polish and autosol, however not getting the finish i want (mirror).

Any ideas.


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

nope ok


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Briliant line of metal polishes may be worth a look. They sell a light cut finishing polish which may help the shine.


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Get them chromed like ive done , mines been fine for 4 years with just a wax over ...


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Years ago I polished the rocker covers on my BMW bike using wirewool and Solvol, I know the Met police special escort bikes had theirs sanded first, then polished which gave a good effect.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

The problem you have is that most aluminum is anodised, in this case it would be clear. Before you can get the finish that you are looking for you will need to completely remove all traces of the anodising, the metal polish will help but probably won't get rid of it completely. You will either need to surface grind/sand and polish or as suggested above have it chrome plated.


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Guys, Mr Yella i have seen your motor at combe, where did you get the chroming done fella


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Try Alu Belgom, used to use it on my Vitus, got it to an almost mirror finish.


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Thumper888 said:


> Thanks Guys, Mr Yella i have seen your motor at combe, where did you get the chroming done fella


got some of mine done here .....http://www.peterboroughplating.co.uk/

And other stuff done here ....http://www.dorsetware.com/

Both do excellent work .......

Im always at combe , seeing how i only live 20 minutes away ....lol


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

You could try the Britemax range of metal cleaners from www.i4detailing.co.uk
these are really good metal cleaners, one is a heavier cut and the final polish is a sealent aswell so helps to protect the finish.:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i polished mirror alloy wheels with belgom alu and my DA

see here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103573


----------

